# Any ants have pax do the nasty on a ride?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I just have to think that some lovers have figured out that a Uber ride is cheaper than a no-tell motel.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I just have to think that some lovers have figured out that a Uber ride is cheaper than a no-tell motel.


Once, 
During a delivery,
I had an exciting encounter with an apple pie
while delivering to a fourth floor customer
who tipped 50 cents.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have had customers put hands in each other's crotches, but never full blown. I told hem either save it for when we got to the destination of get out immediately. I caught them only due to loud moans that caused me to look in the rear view mirror and see what was going on. I just told them that I do not mind the kissy face, but anything more than that was O-W-T in my cab.

All of these incidents occurred in the cab. It has yet to occur on Uber/Lyft. I do not drive the ralph crowd much, any more, so I do not see too much of the funny stuff, any more.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

First time I drove cab, 4th ride into the night.... 2 lesbians... Err dancers.

Ya...... This happens.



One of the top stories I repeat when people ask what's your wildest ride.... 

Or the 4 drunkin wine bar ladies.... 50 minutes of everything you didn't wanna know as a man.... About Vagina talk. Honestly..... What could I say. I was outnumbered and experience. I felt like I. Needed A shower after.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I thought you only specialized in cheese stories, not sorted stories.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Close. But denied.

A middle-aged couple who just wanted to do it in a stranger's car. I actually did not say no to this couple, but the wife was worried there might be a camera - which there was. It was the wife who really wanted to do it. I kind of wanted to watch her do it. The dude was an old fat guy like myself, but the wife was quite attractive. There is something quite sexy about self-assured older women.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> I thought you only specialized in cheese stories, not sorted stories.


Sordid: "involving ignoble actions and motives; arousing moral distaste and contempt. "

Sorted: "organized; arranged; fixed up." 

Homophone: "words that sound the same but are different in meaning or spelling."


----------



## Meech215 (Nov 12, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I just have to think that some lovers have figured out that a Uber ride is cheaper than a no-tell motel.


Had somebody try me when I was working in A.C. he left his phone in my car…. It’s now at the bottom of the ocean behind the casinos 🤷🏾‍♂️ Bet he won’t try that again 😂😂😂 instant karma


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I used to date a lady who was a cop. Yea ... I know, but she was purty ... and I really liked the cuffs ... but, that's another story for another place.

She told me a story about being on patrol and rolling up on a limo parked in a dark parking lot of a city park. She pulled in and suspecting a drug deal lit the car up. The driver approached her car (startled her actually) and asked her to turn off the light.

"Don't spoil it for him. It's his and his wife's anniversary and they are, um, celebrating and crossing an item off their bucket list. Give him a break."

She said she hung around for a few minutes and talked to the driver, then went back to work. Didn't want to Disturb the Piece I guess.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Disturb the Piece I guess.


He said "Piece"


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Somewhere around here I have a thread.......


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I only drive during the day, so, not yet..........heh.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've had it happen a couple of times during my rides. Countless make out sessions but only a few that involved genitalia.

One was a guy and a gal. She left some jewelry but didn't collect when I reported it lost. I didn't know it was happening until I got to the destination and they were zipping back up.

One was two gals in the back seat directly behind me doing stuff. Turned me on, wasn't going to stop it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> I only drive during the day, so, not yet..........heh.


I mainly only drive at night, but one of my incidents happened during the day on a long trip.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm surprised that sex in an Uber isn't a porn category by now.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I'm surprised that sex in an Uber isn't a porn category by now.


I have come across taxi porn online. The difference seems pretty subtle.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

I mis-read this title, and thought it inquired about ants doing the nasty WITH pax during the ride....


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I have come across taxi porn online. The difference seems pretty subtle.


Come across....... Lol sure


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Come across....... Lol sure





Trafficat said:


> I have come across taxi porn online. The difference seems pretty subtle.


Do you "come across it"on your phone while waiting for your next ping? or for your pax to show?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Joke only. Does its count if i did the nasty with my self ? With a passenger in the back .


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

If it happens do you turn off the camera?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

mikes424 said:


> If it happens do you turn off the camera?


I wouldn't.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I wouldn't.


I didn't the first time. She pulled my SD Card.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I used to date a lady who was a cop. Yea ... I know, but she was purty ... and I really liked the cuffs ... but, that's another story for another place.
> 
> She told me a story about being on patrol and rolling up on a limo parked in a dark parking lot of a city park. She pulled in and suspecting a drug deal lit the car up. The driver approached her car (startled her actually) and asked her to turn off the light.
> 
> ...


Back in the day (age 22-24) when I was a Sherrif Deputy I worked the graveyard shift. Part of my nightly duties was patrolling 2 county parks. Parks closed at dusk so technically anyone in there could have been ticketed but we checked them and if they cooperated just made them leave the park. Car sex??? OMG I could tell you some stories!!!  The look on a couples face when you light up the car is priceless. All I ever did was check the young women’s ID to make sure she was of legal age. If the girl was legal they got a lecture and a chance to leave the park immediately. If the girl was below the legal age they were going to have a very bad night. Back then we didn’t even bother checking the guys age to see if they were at the age of consent! Different day and time.

One thing you said “_The driver approached her car_” tells me she was a very poorly trained cop. You NEVER allow someone to exit the vehicle until you tell them. Especially approaching her vehicle. Very dangerous! If the driver did that with most cops he would end up face down in the gravel spread eagle. No effin way you allow that.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> One thing you said “_The driver approached her car_” tells me she was a very poorly trained cop. You NEVER allow someone to exit the vehicle until you tell them. Especially approaching her vehicle. Very dangerous! If the driver did that with most cops he would end up face down in the gravel spread eagle. No effin way you allow that.


The way I remember her describing it was that the driver was already outside the limo, as thee was 'action' going on inside. He was sitting in the dark on a table, and walked up to the cop in the car startling her. IF he had been an 'unfriendly' she would have been toast. She said it scared the crap outta her when he did it.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I was taking an elderly couple (in their 80’s) to a casino 30 miles away. 
The old guy told me not to hurry. 
They started getting frisky in the back. 
The lady paused and asked if they were bothering me. I told her as long as I don’t have to clean up after them it didn’t bother me.
When I reminded them I had a dashcam and they were on video they both sat bolt upright and behaved for the rest of the trip. 
I sorta felt bad about ruining the old guys chances until I got the $40 tip. Lol


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Once,
> During a delivery,
> I had an exciting encounter with an apple pie
> while delivering to a fourth floor customer
> who tipped 50 cents.


Was it still warm?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> She said she hung around for a few minutes and talked to the driver, then went back to work.


Sloppy, hope she made it thru her career safely. You never take the word of a "storyteller" without verifying the story. Basic 101 policing. The couple would have got a visit from me so I could verify the driver was telling the truth. What if 3 guys were taking turns raping a young, drunk girl in the limo and the driver was finished and you never even checked? I'd let them go but only if the story checked out. She made 2 very basic errors! Different day and time but in todays world they have to be on top of their game or risk getting killed or fired!


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Joke only. Does its count if i did the nasty with my self ? With a passenger in the back .


Maybe only a joke. . but sounds like a new thread. .


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I didn't the first time. She pulled my SD Card.


Is that an euphemism ?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Is that an euphemism ?


NO. We shagged in the backseat about 2 miles from the AP. When she hopped out (no luggage) She opened the passenger side door, leaned in and gave me a big wet (I swallowed kiss) and then said "I have a vantrue too" "You don't get that" pulled my sd card , closed the door and sauntered off into SeaTac.


The Repeat Offender.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> NO. We shagged in the backseat about 2 miles from the AP. When she hopped out (no luggage) She opened the passenger side door, leaned in and gave me a big wet (I swallowed kiss) and then said "I have a vantrue too" "You don't get that" pulled my sd card , closed the door and sauntered off into SeaTac.
> 
> 
> The Repeat Offender.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Joke only. Does its count if i did the nasty with my self ? With a passenger in the back .


Making Ubering great again....


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Had a woman go solo for most of a 45 minute ride. She asked if I minded, she was coked up and her "friend" couldn't rise to the occasion. 

I said hell no i don't mind, let me know how I can help.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

I just have to say (think I have made this point before). . .This is one of the things I can not understand why you would do. I mean . . . . I guess some are more reckless in their behavior, but seems to me. . .not a good idea. I will not and do not judge you on your decision. . . . . that's your business, but I have to think that you just say to hell with the consequences and go do it. . . 

My problems with it are:

1) I am very happily married
2) you do not know that person
3) who they have been with (or how many)
4) You don't know what they may have
5) I am very happily married
6) The rider (if Drunk) could change her mind in the morning and cry sexual assault (rape)
7) I am very happily married
8) Did I mention I am very happily married 

Don't judge you for your decisions. .. . .. .. . just not in my repertoire of activities or behavioral accepted norms


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Kilroy4303 said:


> I just have to say (think I have made this point before). . .This is one of the things I can not understand why you would do. I mean . . . . I guess some are more reckless in their behavior, but seems to me. . .not a good idea. I will not and do not judge you on your decision. . . . . that's your business, but I have to think that you just say to hell with the consequences and go do it. . .
> 
> My problems with it are:
> 
> ...


As a married man, I've been married 21 years... I have to wonder if you saying you are very happily married four times, you are trying to convince yourself that you are indeed happy? I might be totally wrong on this but it seems like you are trying to talk yourself into it? IDK


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 5, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Sordid: "involving ignoble actions and motives; arousing moral distaste and contempt. "
> 
> Sorted: "organized; arranged; fixed up."
> 
> Homophone: "words that sound the same but are different in meaning or spelling."


Tell me what you mean ! I’m confused your too intelligent to be on a dopes forum


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

TED FINK : "As a married man, I've been married 21 years... I have to wonder if you saying you are very happily married four times, you are trying to convince yourself that you are indeed happy? I might be totally wrong on this but it seems like you are trying to talk yourself into it? IDK"

No, just emphasizing the main reason what should be the primary reason .. .unfortunately now a days it isn't. .

Save Share 
Reply Quote


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Kilroy4303 said:


> TED FINK : "As a married man, I've been married 21 years... I have to wonder if you saying you are very happily married four times, you are trying to convince yourself that you are indeed happy? I might be totally wrong on this but it seems like you are trying to talk yourself into it? IDK"
> 
> No, just emphasizing the main reason what should be the primary reason .. .unfortunately now a days it isn't. .
> 
> ...


Agreed. I'm happily married as well. Not to say that everything is perfect, it never is. I guess the point is we're not looking for trouble, right?


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I just have to think that some lovers have figured out that a Uber ride is cheaper than a no-tell motel.


A ******** in the back seat. I didn’t suspect till near the very end of the ride. Right after I dropped them off, I pulled over and found the “evidence” spit onto my Weather Tech floor mats. Cleaned up with paper towels and drove back by their house and threw them in their yard.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Porkbones said:


> Tell me what you mean ! I’m confused your too intelligent to be on a dopes forum


It's _you're_ not _your.





_


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 5, 2021)

It is not it’s


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Agreed. I'm happily married as well. Not to say that everything is perfect, it never is. I guess the point is we're not looking for trouble, right?


That. . .and why go play ball on a field that isn't even in the same league


----------



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I just have to think that some lovers have figured out that a Uber ride is cheaper than a no-tell motel.


no but i picked up two gay guys and they were talking about how they just came from a gangbang and they smelled like straight ass. I wanted to kick them out of my car so bad.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> A ****** in the back seat. I didn’t suspect till near the very end of the ride. Right after I dropped them off, I pulled over and found the “evidence” spit onto my Weather Tech floor mats. Cleaned up with paper towels and drove back by their house and threw them in their yard.


Insert inappropriate comment about spitting vs. swallowing.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

DelaK said:


> no but i picked up two gay guys and they were talking about how they just came from a gangbang and they smelled like straight ass. I wanted to kick them out of my car so bad.


Are you homophobic?


----------



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Are you homophobic?


no not at all. they smelled like butthole and I wanted to puke.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am out late at the beach on a Saturday nt. After bar close is done. I get a ping. Couple going short 10 minutes. On a road where no pulling over can be done dark as shit. I had a moaning woman like when harry meant Sally. His hands were down thier. 3 mins left on trip . No where to throw then out. I acted stupid and asked is everything alright. I knew what was happening. 2 mins to stop. Acted dumb. Took them to stop 1 star and report to uber. Check for giant wet spot. Seat covers like a taxi. No shit not were. Wow.
Domestic violence in my car after eagles dallas games. I take total control of my car...during fingering. I could not stop in middle of road. But balls on them 10.min. ride.no cam than


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

only one time,picked up two gentlemen in the village,and like the seinfeld episode one gentleman had "it " out and the other gentleman was servicing it,i pulled over,ended the ride and ordered them out,he didn't have his pants up yet and a couple of ladies walking up the street yelled,ooh we don't need to see that,i answered back neither did i!


----------

